# Saddle preferences!



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi

Sorry if I seem to be starting a lot of threads lately, but I thought there might be some knowledgeable people here that I could ask saddles about.


Basically I'm in the market for a saddle and am trying to decide if I should get what I typically like - english all purpose - or something that might be better for my horse, and i might end up loving.

I'm a heavy rider, 240lbs at the moment.. But losing weight at the moment, and I hope to do trail riding on my new gelding. But down the track I would also want to jump a little with him. 

First question would basically be, *what do you ride in*? 

Second, more in depth question would be, *do you think that a trail saddle, or swinging fender, on a western tree, would be significantly more comfortable for my horse on long trail rides, compared to an equally well fitting english saddles?*


Ideally, I would loose enough weight for this to not be a worry, but another contributing factor is that his back is hard to fit, and a custom fender for him specifically is SO MUCH easier to come by, and cheaper than a custom english saddle.. so an english saddle which fits him, and me, is proving pretty difficult. 

Some horrible pictures, because I love my little fella.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've mostly ridden an Australian saddle. I've also used English (CC & AP) and more recently switched to western. From what I've seen, assuming reasonable saddle fit, a western saddle distributes weight over a larger area of the back and further away from the spine than the English & Australian saddles I've owned. The jump saddle in particular had a narrower channel (the gap running down the middle of the saddle that gives clearance for the spine) than any of the other saddles. Since my horse's back looks like this:










keeping clearance for the spine was probably more important to her than I realized. Some horses have a back more like an upside down "U" than an A-frame, and they might respond differently.

For the rider, I can't tell any difference in comfort between Australian and a good western. Be aware that some western saddles will lock your leg into one position. We have a Circle Y that my daughter loves, but that places my thigh in an awkward angle and it makes my knees ache after 30 minutes. The other 2 western saddle let me choose where my leg goes, and work great for me. I don't know if you can see it, but this saddle tends to lock my leg into one place:










This one does not:










Also: I'd rather use a quality English AP saddle than a poor quality western one. Good luck with whatever you choose. If you buy used, you can try different approaches over a few years. A western approach to riding just seems to fit my horse's personality better, but other horses might be the opposite.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I have an english AP. I have a thornhill JC Berlin and the seat sizes go all the way up to 20".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for the responses! I'm really conflicted... I know western saddles can distribute weight better, and having access to a local saddle maker who can made a swinging fender specifically for me and my horse would make for a great fitting saddle. 

That said, I know my horse has only ever done english style riding, and I haven't ever tried anything other than English either, except for a couple times when I used a Aus stock saddle during sporting events as a kid. Which I used because it held me in place, which I kind of want to avoid.

That is the kind of thing I am worried about, bsms, as I would hate to feel restricted in my movements.. But definitely can see from looking at a western saddle that they would be easier to fit on his type of back.

I can see what you mean in those pictures, but that last saddle does look pretty comfortable. 
*
I suppose what I'm really wondering is, at my weight, for the welfare of my horse, should I ONLY be looking at western saddles?*





Thank you, Jumping4Joy, I have been recommended the Thornhill before, and just 10mins ago actually emailed someone who (in AUS amazingly enough) sells the Berlin, so they can look at my horses tracings and see what they think  My worry with that is that it isn't a cutback pommel, and I've been told a couple times that a cutback pommel would be needed for his high wither.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it depends on what your doing. If you are riding really long distances I would definitely be looking at something a little more western. If your rides are fairly short, English would be fine. 

What about endurance tack? big horn and abetta both do draft width, larger seat endurance saddles. Many endurance saddles(big horn especially) give tons of wither clearance.

If you were going English, I would really look into something with interchangeable gullets.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

At the moment short rides, probably only a couple hours max within the next couple of months.. But occasionally and more regularly when my horse is fit enough, I would likely do day long riding. 

With that though, I am losing weight currently, and it's going well... The aim would be 200lbs by March, which seems achievable under the given regime/diet/plan. I'm never going to be a small person, and honestly 170lbs is probably a healthy weight for my build (sadly). 

Given that, BlueSpark, would you still recommend definitely western? If that's the best route I'm happy to go that way. 

Bighorn saddles look great, thank you, will look into them some more.


Would you suggest the changeable gullet based on the changing shape of his back? DUe to fitness? Or what other reason?

Thank you for the suggestions so far


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you considered a dressage saddle? They come in a wide assortment of rider and horse sizes, better than western. Saddles, for the past 20+ years are better padded for the horse. A saddle with a cut-back pommel will work better on your horse. You'd probably like the nice deep seat of some models.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've ridden primarily in a dressage saddle (both in the arena and on trails) with my horse, but got a western trail saddle for him about a month ago. 

I found the dressage saddle super comfortable, even on longer trail rides, but it's a fairly expensive saddle and I worry about messing it up, especially since I'd like to take my horse to the beach at some point.

I've only ridden in the western saddle a handful of times so far, and no long trail rides just yet. It's a less expensive saddle (so I won't feel so bad about taking it to the beach!) but still seems good quality, and my horse seems to like the way it fits judging by how well he strides out. I think he may actually like it more than the dressage saddle, which was professionally fit to him! I do find that the fenders limit my leg movement a lot more than English stirrup leathers and the saddle feels like it has a wider twist (not sure if narrow/wide twist is correct terminology for western saddles...); I have pretty limited western experience, so I'm not sure how much of this is typical for western or specific to this saddle. I do expect that it will work for what I want as far as trail riding.

I also have a jumping saddle, but I wouldn't go trail riding in it. The seat is flatter and harder, and I don't think I'd be nearly as comfortable or feel as secure in it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I feel like the more weight you have to distribute + the longer you ride makes the larger surface area important. I would not hesitate to put my 100lb friend on an English saddle for a long ride, but I feel like the larger area of my endurance saddle is better for me. That said, its just a theory. If the saddle fits you and your horse really well, go for it. Your horse may prefer English and be just fine with the tree area for long days. I would recommend trying an endurance and a western if you can, just to see the difference in how your horse reacts to them compared to English. 

I have an English ap that has a faux suede seat that I feel comfortable in on the trail, and a dressage saddle which has a nice deep seat. Hands down though, my big horn endurance is the saddle I would choose for long distances, its by far the most comfortable for me(but it doesn't fit my current barrel of an appaloosa!!). 



> Would you suggest the changeable gullet based on the changing shape of his back? DUe to fitness? Or what other reason?


 I have two horses that have kept their approximate back shape but changed gullet sizes several times. One is my arab that had atrophied muscle from too many years in a previous owners ill fitting saddle. I changed saddles 3 times as she gained her muscle back. The other is my appaloosa, who went from a semi qhb saddle at 3.5, to a regular quarter horse bar at just before she turned 4, to a fqhb by four, and now she may even out grow that. Her back has been pretty flat and wide the whole time. An interchangeable gullet would have allowed me to keep the same saddle the whole time, just swapping out gullet bars. Same as my arab as she gained muscle back. As a horse ages or changes in fitness, they need a different size. the interchangeable gullet system is amazing in that aspect, because instead of going through the pain of saddle hunting multiple times over the years, you just swap out a gullet. Its not a fix all sort of thing, but in my experience gullet size can change greatly in just a few years(or months) time.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I have trail ridden in both English and western saddles, and I find that western trail saddles are most comfortable for me. I rode in a barrel saddle for some day longs and it had parts that chafed me in some pretty delicate areas. 

I bought an Orthoflex saddle off of EBay, and I absolutely love it. It fits a wide range of horses and is very comfy. I can attach a picture later when I'm not on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why is the swinging fender part so important? most western saddles have some swing to the fender. if you want a stirrup leather type situation, you can get an endurance or plantation style saddle.
the nice thing about western saddle fenders is that you do not need to wear tall boots or chaps, since they will not pinch your calves.

however, if you do get a western saddle , be sure that it is balanced such that it allows for good posting. some of them put the rider in such a chair seat, it is hard to be able to post, and i guess, with your horse being a drafty guy, his trot will not be easy or comfy to sit.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry I can't respond to each comment right now but I wanted to quickly say that the reason for the swinging fender thing was that the local guy who custom makes saddles tends to make those, and I like the look of those compared to the other westerns he makes, with the horn at the front. So no real reason other than I was considering getting a custom made one, so it definitely fit his back, and because he's so large the saddler was going to increase the size of the flaps so the saddle looked nice on him and stuff like that. 

So far his trot is actually lovelyy, I just die it's soo comfortable and easy to sit while bareback.. his canter, on the other hand, is big change hahah so forward, and it feels sooo fast compared to my 15hh QH. 

So consensus as of now would be that a western tree would definitely be more humane for long trail rides? 

I am also looking at dressage saddles.. am actaully about to take one out on trial from Duett I think.. just to give it a go, and see how it fits.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

No problem! I also like the Vienna II saddle by thornhill, but have never ridden in one. I was riding my horse western, and I was the first one to finally put an english saddle on him! He absolutely loves riding english way more than western, and I am about your size too. I think it depends on the horse and what they can physically tolerate, and just their personal preferences. I would suggest trying out a western saddle on your guy before actually taking the plunge and buying one! He may love it, he may not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

I haven't heard back from the people about the Thornhill.. I want to know if the tree will suit his back, in terms of pommel clearance and width at the shoulders.... 

I did however, go and sit in a couple of western saddles, and while I find the fender types ok, and the seats are comfy.. I just don't feel like it suits me for riding. I dind't ride in them however, am getting a trial in a couple of weeks. I feel like they would be perfect for trail riding, but that isn't ALL I want to do.. I want to do flat work/hacking and some small jumps maybe... I'm so indecisive


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

About the only thing you cannot do in a western saddle is jumping, and you can jump small jumps in a western saddle too.

Also, you are not committing to ride a style or piece of tack forever. I started English. I switched to Australian saddles as my primary because my horse spooked so often and so hard, although I continued to use my English saddles sometimes. The one western saddle I used hurt my knees.

Last Nov, my wife asked if I'd be interested in a used Clinton Anderson/Martin saddle on Craigslist as my Christmas present. We got it, and I found I loved how it felt. My horse worked very well in it too, although it fit her like this:










That is a pee-poor fit, but she was more eager using it. She also turned faster and more balanced in it. The weight distribution of a western saddle covers more area and extends further back - and it is meant to, so it is not wrong to have a western saddle tree extend on to the loin. That is normal.

That was when I started looking at saddle trees, and eventually worked with "SouthernTrails" here on HF to figure out what tree would fit her and have a saddle made. It fits her like this:










I can mount and dismount and ride with the cinch 2-3 holes looser (4-6 inches) and the saddle stays in place. I can move my feet forward or back, my choice. It doesn't hurt my knees. I can ride with a forward seat in a more English style, or work on a proper western position - and my horse is happy either way.

But the point is that I could switch. You will be buying a saddle, not marrying it.

"*I suppose what I'm really wondering is, at my weight, for the welfare of my horse, should I ONLY be looking at western saddles?"*

I think a western saddle would be easier for your horse. When you lose weight, or if you find you have a burning desire to jump, you can always switch after getting more experience. You could try 'Western Dressage' and do a ton of flat work. If you bought a good used saddle, you wouldn't lose much selling it later on. We bought our 25 year old Circle Y for $450 off of Craigslist 4 years ago, and I suspect I could sell it for that tomorrow. Heck, a single vet bill can run up the cost of a saddle. The last time a vet came out to check my horses and give them shots, the bill ran close to what we paid for the Circle Y....

You are not making a lifetime commitment, doomed to a bleak future of curb bits, barrel racing and roping steers. :wink: I went English --> Australian --> Western, but lots of folks travel the opposite direction.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, or you can get a really comfortable saddle you know you like, western or not, and then when you have the money, invest in a good, used English saddle. I have an English saddle for jumping and then my trail saddle for other stuff.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

bsms said:


> About the only thing you cannot do in a western saddle is jumping, and you can jump small jumps in a western saddle too.


Which is saddening as I would love to be able to jump.. But I honestly probably shouldn't with my weight, anyways, it's asking too much of my horse.





bsms said:


> I can mount and dismount and ride with the cinch 2-3 holes looser (4-6 inches) and the saddle stays in place. I can move my feet forward or back, my choice. It doesn't hurt my knees. I can ride with a forward seat in a more English style, or work on a proper western position - and my horse is happy either way.
> 
> But the point is that I could switch. You will be buying a saddle, not marrying it.



Sounds like a western saddle definitely works for you  It's nice to see people who have gone from english to western and who have seen improvements from it.

THat is a good thing to remember... I suppose I don't want to outlay a heap of money for multiple saddles, and would rather just one that fits and not have to change saddles again, or keep looking... 




bsms said:


> I think a western saddle would be easier for your horse. When you lose weight, or if you find you have a burning desire to jump, you can always switch after getting more experience. You could try 'Western Dressage' and do a ton of flat work. If you bought a good used saddle, you wouldn't lose much selling it later on. We bought our 25 year old Circle Y for $450 off of Craigslist 4 years ago, and I suspect I could sell it for that tomorrow. Heck, a single vet bill can run up the cost of a saddle. The last time a vet came out to check my horses and give them shots, the bill ran close to what we paid for the Circle Y....
> 
> You are not making a lifetime commitment, doomed to a bleak future of curb bits, barrel racing and roping steers. :wink: I went English --> Australian --> Western, but lots of folks travel the opposite direction.



Honestly that's the only reason I would get a western saddle, I've realised. I don't mean to offend anyone riding in a western saddle, I just don't feel like it's what I want, or how I want to ride (although I know I'm not committing to suddenly using western bridles, curbs, shanks, bling polo wraps or whatever else). I just don't like the feeling of the large pommel/horn at the front, and I don't like the stirrup leathers, I don't know, it's just not me 

So really, the only reason I would go with a western saddle would be if it's inhumane for me to ride in an english saddle on him, which it appears that people think it is.. So I guess I will just have to think about it, in terms of weight loss, and how long I could wait, or how cheap I could get a saddle.


Thank you though, I appreciate the personal anecdotes and reality check that I'm not going to have to get colourful rodeo chaps if I ride in a western saddle for a couple months.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Corazon Lock said:


> Yeah, or you can get a really comfortable saddle you know you like, western or not, and then when you have the money, invest in a good, used English saddle. I have an English saddle for jumping and then my trail saddle for other stuff.



My saddle budget at the moment is $3200 or so, which I thought would be enough to get a nice saddle which could be customised for me and my horse, and last years. Though I guess that is stupid as, if I do slim up as planned, a custom saddle for me now, will be too big in 12months time

Honestly though, I'm not so worried about my comfort in a saddle at this point, I'm more concerned about my horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

At the end of the day, the FIT of the saddle is the most important thing--for both your horse and for you. Be that english, aussie, endurance or western.. if it doesn't fit the horse and isn't comfortable for you, its going to end badly.

For the most part, we use english-type saddles for all our rides (which vary from a few miles to 100 miles at a time). The boys go in Rubicons, which are AP-type English saddles. My older mare's saddle is a Free'N'Easy flexible panel saddle, which is basically an AP english saddle on top with panels underneath (similar to the Orthoflex someone else mentioned).

While I personally think a treed saddle gives better weight distribution, there are heavyweight people going down the endurance trail in treeless saddles with great success.

If money was no object for you, I would suggest a flexible panel saddle. I love the concept of those types of saddles.. but they are not inexpensive. They are generally adjustable to some extent, so can be modified as your horse gets more fit and his body changes.

Speak with your local saddler maker and see what s/he offers. While western might be the normal, perhaps they can make you something more along the lines of an endurance saddle, which could potentially give you the freedom to do some jumping. YOUR comfort needs to be a factor too, because if you are not comfy, that will transfer to your horse in the form of crookedness, poor form, etc.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for that perspective.. It's so fustrating, as soon as I get sold on the idea of a western saddle and I stop and think 'but that isn't what I want' and go back to just relying on loosing weight to feel like I can use an english saddle. 

Just found a local saddler today that might help with english items, so wish me luck!

I personally think I should stay away from treeless just based on my weight and his back shape,. don't thnk it would work too well. But I do love the idea of treeless saddles, and would love to be light enough to feel that they're a good choice.

Those saddles you recommended, I have indeed looked at! They're a liitle out of my price range but if I was convinced they were perfect I would make the budget stretch. The concept of them looks great, and they would be fantastic for him with building muscle as he goes. I don't know, will look into it some more, maybe try and talk to someone from the brand.

Thank you for saying that, I want to put my horse first, but hadn't stopped to consider how ignoring my comfort and seat could negatively effect him also.


----------

